# Birosagi ugyek



## misi44 (2009 November 2)

*Két kislány egyetlen hangos szó és indulat nélkül kerekedett felül az ostoba erőszakon, egy csapat állatnak sem nevezhető hordán. Pedig még valaki elfelejtette a tízparancsolat egyik pontját…
*
Nem könnyű rezzenéstelen arccal hallgatni, ahogy sorolják, a két rémült kislányt hogyan fenyegette megerőszakolással egy fiatal fiú. Hogyan rohant be az apja baltáért, levágni a sértett fejét. Az utolsó szó jogán többen, míg az eljárás korábbi szakaszában egy vádlott tanúsított megbánást, vallott saját szerepéről. Három gyermek édesapját vették el. Aki ráadásul még csak el sem sodorta a kislányt. Még nem tudjuk, ki mikor mit csinált, ha részese volt egyáltalán a cselekményeknek. Gyakorlatilag a semmiért álltak bosszút, és ülhet ott most többek között két gyerek és a szüleik a vádlottak padján, miközben a többi gyerek meg otthon várja, hogy egyszer majd csak letelik az a 10-15 év, vagy amennyit a bíróság kiszab.
Nem tudom, meddig mennék el, ha valaki egy ujjal is a gyerekemhez nyúlna. Itt a szakértő azt mondja, nem ért az autó Kittihez, az „elütött” kislány sértetlenül állt fel.
Felfoghatatlan, hogy ezt a férfit gyakorlatilag parttalan, állati ösztönnel agyonütötték. Egyik utolsó mozdulatával rázárta a gyerekekre belülről az ajtót, hogy így is védje őket. Olyan emberek tették ezt, akik minimális mértékben sem uralták magukat, cselekedeteiket. És ha lehet még ezt fokozni, mindezt a két szerencsétlen kislány végignézte. Az egyikük sírva hajolt haldokló édesapjára, könyörögve, ne haljon meg. És amikor valami rettentő erős túlélő ösztöntől vezérelve futásnak eredt, maga után rángatta kishúgát. Senki nem segített rajtuk, sokáig.
Mikor végre azt hitték, hogy most végre biztonságban vannak, mert egy nő beültette őket az autójába, akkor érte őket a következő trauma. A kedves néni ugyanis nagyon gyorsan kiparancsolta őket a kocsiból, nehogy már összetörjék azt is.
Miért rak ki valaki két halálra rémült gyereket az út szélére? Baromi egyszerű lett volna a megoldás, elég lett volna őket a legközelebbi rendőrségen kidobni. Ebben a helyzetben egyszerűen nem lett volna más választás, mint a két halálra vált kicsit biztonságba helyezni. Nem tudom, mi késztette erre, de nagyon szívesen meghallgatnám.
Szögi-lányok, édesapátokat semmi nem adhatja vissza, de tudjatok róla, az ország veletek van, és csodál benneteket mindazért az önuralomért és tisztességért, amit ebben a helyzetben tanúsítottatok. Bármelyik szülő büszke lenne ilyen gyerekekre, csak kár, hogy ezt így kellett megtudnunk. Biztos vagyok benne, hogy nagyszerű emberek vagytok és ugyanilyen gerinces felnőttek lesztek.


----------



## misi44 (2009 November 2)

*Letöltendő börtönbüntetést rótt ki a bíróság arra a roma asszonyra, aki megpofozott egy tanárt az alsózsolcai általános iskolában. A büntetett előéletű cigánybűnöző nő fellebbezett az ítélet ellen, így az nem jogerős.
*
Egy év hat hónap letöltendő börtönbüntetést kapott nem jogerősen az roma asszony, aki megpofozott egy tanárt a Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén megyei Alsózsolcán, az általános iskolában. Az eset az őszi szünet előtti utolsó tanítási napon történt, a körülményekről az iskola nem akart nyilatkozni.
A roma nő pénteken állt bíróság elé. Az ítélet feltehetően azért ilyen súlyos, mert ez a bűnöző volt már büntetve kiskorú veszélyeztetése miatt, és ezért jelenleg is folyik ellene eljárás. A döntést a nő megfellebbezte.


----------



## misi44 (2009 November 2)

*Újabb ausztrál bíróság mondta ki a négy éve tartó kiadatási eljárásban kedden, hogy a háborús bűnök miatt magyar bíróság elé állítani kívánt 87 éves Zentai Károly kiadható a magyar hatóságoknak, ám még ez ellen a döntés ellen is van lehetőség fellebbezésre; a Simon Wiesenthal Központ vezetője közleményben üdvözölte az ausztrál bíró határozatát.*


----------



## misi44 (2009 November 2)

*Bűnösnek mondta ki a Csongrád Megyei Bíróság jogtalan fogvatartás bűntettében azt a rendőr hadnagyot,*

aki január 30-án egy autós üldözés után indokolatlanul előállított két férfit a szegedi rendőrkapitányságra - számolt be az index. A sértettek a Fidesz ifjúsági tagozatának tagja voltak, ügyvédjük szerint a 240 ezer forint pénzbüntetés arányos, de a vádlott és védője fellebbezett. A rendőrök állításuk szerint azért kezdtek intézkedést a két fiatal ellen, mert autójukkal Sándorfalva felől Szegedre tartva többször is átlépték a felezővonalat. A rendőrség akciósai - akiket a vádlott vezetett - azt feltételezték, hogy a sofőr ittas, ezért egyik megkülönböztető jelzés nélküli autójukkal megelőzték őket, majd egy körforgalomban megállították az autót. Amikor a vádlott és egy szintén bevetési ruhát és golyóálló mellényt viselő kollégája kiszállt a kocsiból, a sértettek - azt gondolva, hogy rablótámadásba keveredtek - a rendőrségi autót kikerülve elhajtottak a helyszínről. Menekülés közben telefonon felhívták a rendőrségi ügyeletet, ahol közölték velük, üldözőik is rendőrök, így megálltak. A két fiatal férfit a rendőrök testi kényszer alkalmazásával szállították ki az autóból, majd szondát fújattak velük, de az nem színeződött el. Ennek ellenére a két fiatalt előállították a szegedi rendőrkapitányságra. Az ítélet szerint a vádlott a kapitányságra érkezést követő három és fél órában nem tett semmit annak érdekében, hogy tisztázza, fogyasztott-e kábítószert a két fiatal, amelyre egyébként a rendőri intézkedést követő zavartságon kívül semmilyen jel nem utalt. A kapitányságon a vádlott felettesei rendőrorvost hívtak a sértettekhez, majd már az előállítást megszüntetve meghallgatták őket. A kényszerítő intézkedés alkalmazásával kapcsolatos parancsnoki vizsgálat és a sértettek panasza nyomán hozott határozat is elmarasztalta a vádlottat. (index)


----------



## asakyjoo (2010 Június 20)

Idézet 
Egy év hat hónap letöltendő börtönbüntetést kapott nem jogerősen az roma asszony, aki megpofozott egy tanárt a Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén megyei Alsózsolcán, az általános iskolában. Az eset az őszi szünet előtti utolsó tanítási napon történt, a körülményekről az iskola nem akart nyilatkozni.
A roma nő pénteken állt bíróság elé. Az ítélet feltehetően azért ilyen súlyos, mert ez a bűnöző volt már büntetve kiskorú veszélyeztetése miatt, és ezért jelenleg is folyik ellene eljárás. A döntést a nő megfellebbezte.

Tudatosítani kellene romákban ,hogy a tanulás lehetőség és nem kötelesség .


----------



## GyAta (2011 Március 5)

Nem kell elnézőnek lenni, aki egy tanárra, kezet mer emelni le kell csukni, hogy legyen ideje elgondolkodni, ha van neki mivel.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Február 23)

*Szabadlábon védekezhet a Megaupload-alapító*

Óvadék ellenében kiengedték az előzetes letartóztatásból Kim Dotcomot.
Társai már hetek óta szabadlábon védekezhetnek. 
A fájlmegosztó oldal elleni legsúlyosabb vád, hogy félmilliárd dollárnyi kárt okoztak szerzői jogok tulajdonosainak.






​ 
Mégis helyt adott az új-zélandi bíróság Kim Dotcom kérésének, és a Megaupload fájlmegosztó oldal alapító-tulajdonosa óvadék ellenében szabadlábon védekezhet – írja a 3news.

Kim Dotcomot – eredeti nevén Kim Schmitzet – a múlt hónapban tartóztatta le az új-zélandi rendőrség közvetlenül a születésnapi partija előtt, néhány meghívott vendégével egyetemben. 
Ezzel egy időben az amerikai hatóságok leállították a Megaupload fájlmegosztó oldalt. 
Számos vád van a Megaupload-alapító tulajdonos és társai ellen, a legsúlyosabb az, hogy illegális fájlmegosztás miatt több mint félmilliárd dolláros kárt okoztak a szerzői jogok tulajdonosainak. 







​Kim Dotcom korábban is kérte már, hogy hadd védekezzen óvadék ellenében szabadlábon, ám ezt akkor elutasították. 
Most mégis úgy döntött a bíró, hogy nem áll fenn szökés veszélye - a vagyonát befagyasztották, az útlevelét pedig bevonták, amikor letartóztatták. 
Csak az, hogy a vádlott gazdag és lehet olyan vagyona, amiről a hatóságok nem tudnak, még nem bizonyíték semmire.





​
Hamarosan tárgyalnak Kim Dotcom kiadatásáról is.
A Megaupload-ügyben összesen hét embert és két céget vádolnak szerzői jogsértés mellett nyolcrendbeli csalással is.​ 
*Kapcsolódó anyagok:*

_Újabb vád Megaupload-ügyben_
_Még két hétig biztonságban vannak a Megaupload-fájlok_
_A héten törölhetik a Megauploadon tárolt fájlokat_
_Fellebbez az óvadékért a Megaupload-alapító_
_Megaupload-ügy: elutasították Dotcom óvadékkérelmét_
_Előzetes letartóztatásban ünnepelt a Megaupload-alapító_
_Bosszú a Megauploadért: az FBI-t is megtámadta az Anonymous_
_Bezáratták a Megaupload fájlmegosztó oldalt_



_Forrás:HVG_​


----------



## Miescu (2012 Április 26)

*Szerzői jogok*

Ez elég reménytelen dolog. Nem fogják tudni a szerzői jogokat egyszerűen érvényesíteni. A nagy csinnadrattás perek és súlyos börtönbüntetések helyett olyan egyszerűvé és könnyűvé főleg pedig olcsóvá kell tenni a letöltéseket, hogy senki ne akarjon torrentezni, mert kényelmesen és olcsón juthat hozzá a kívánt cucchoz. Kötelező olvasmány: Thaler - Sunstein: NUDGE (2009)


----------



## 57310 (2013 Szeptember 1)

Tilos szerzői jogvédelem alatt álló anyagot másnak átadni.Tehát, ha veszel egy zenei CD-t kölcsön se adhatod, csak otthon lehet hallgatni, közösségben nem. Ez az alap. Egy óvodát meg akartak büntetni, mert a farsangi bálon Halász Judit CD-t játszottak la a nagyteremben, és egy túlbuzgó (jogot jól ismerő) személy ezt jelentette. Egyik cukrász ismerősömet azért kenték meg 80.000 forintra, mert a műhelyben hallgatott rádió kihallatszott a vendégtérbe. Ha ott zenét akar adni a vendégeknek, akkor azért fizetni kell.Tévedés ne essék, a letöltés nem tilos. A jogtalanság a torrentezésnél kerül előtérbe, amikor is letöltés közben a feltöltés, fájlmegosztás is megvalósul. Tehát jogvédett anyagot adsz másnak.


----------



## coria (2014 Április 29)

Komolytalan perek, abszurd bírósági ügyek

Amerika hatalmas és furcsa ország, ahol hatalmas hülyékkel furcsa dolgok esnek meg. Sok mindent elárulnak a következő perek, amelyeket valódi személyek megtörtént bírósági eseteit tárják fel. A valóság ismét túlnő a képzeleten, avagy ügyvédeké a világ.

Egy férfi beperelte a bankot, amelyet megkísérelt kirabolni. Az alkalmazottak rájöttek, hogy emberünk süket, így egymással kommunikálva könnyen feltartóztatták, amíg a rendőrség megérkezett. A bankrabló bírósághoz fordult, diszkriminációval vádolja a pénzintézményt.

Hat mozgássérültek otthonában dolgozó hölgyet azért bocsátottak el, mert nem voltak hajlandók eleget tenni az új megyei szintű rendelkezésnek, mely értelmében szexuális segítséget is kell nyújtaniuk az ápoltakak. A munka olyasmiket foglalt volna magában, mint maszturbációs segítség, kondom felhúzása. Az ápolónők a bírósághoz fordultak.

Két szörfös azért ment bíróság elé, mert az egyik azt állította, a másik ellopta a hullámát. A bíróság végül is nem foglalkozott érdemben az üggyel, de csak azért, mert nehézségekbe ütközött meghatározni egy hullám pénzbeli értékét.

Egy nyugat-virginiai hölgy 2 millió dollárt nyert egy per során, miután a munkahelyén egy savanyúságos üveg felnyitása során megsértette a hátát.

A floridai Ed O' Rourke beperelt néhány kocsmát, mondván, nem lett volna szabad őt kiszolgálniuk. Rourke-t ugyanis az italozás után egy transzformátorháznál megcsapta a 13 ezer volt, s az elszenvedett sérüléseiért szeretne kompenzációt kapni a kocsmáktól.

Egy diák azért perelte be a főiskoláját, mert kiesett a szobája ablakán. A diák szerint a főiskola nem adott korábban megfelelő információt a felsőbb emeleti ablakok potenciális veszélyeiről.

Egy férfi 5,4 millió dollárra perli San Diego városát, miután egy súlyos lelki traumán ment át egy, a városi stadionban zajlott Elton John-koncerten. Tanúja volt, hogy a férfi vizeldét egy nő használja, s ez okozta a milliókat érő megrázkódtatást.

Tulsában egy építőipari munkás kezét levágta a körfűrész. A kórházban nem engedte az orvosnak visszavarrni a testrészt, mondván, az nem az ő keze. Most perli az orvost, mert nem az nem varrta vissza, hiszen annak tudnia kellett volna, hogy a páciens pszichológiai problémákkal küszködik.

Egy nő 150 ezer dollárra perel egy kutyaiskolát, mivel ez az iskola oktatta annak a vaknak a kutyáját, aki az utcán rálépett a lábára.

A 10 éves Philip Garner a főbérlőjét perli. Szerinte 10 millió dollár jár neki azért a lelki megrázkódtatásért, hogy a bronxi lakásában szétdurrant alatta a vécé.

Egy a Death Row-n (a kivégzésre várók folyosóján) élő ember 60 millió dollárra beperelte a könyv szerzőjét, amely az ő gyilkosságát taglalja. A rab szerint a könyv hátrányt jelent majd az álláskeresésnél. A bíróság elutasította a keresetet.

Egy kaliforniai nagymama Disneylandet perli, mert unokái meglátták Mickey Mouse-t, amint az leveti jelmezét a színfalak mögött. Szerinte a gyerekeket sokk érte.

Egy szex-telefon munkatársa peren kívüli megegyezéssel pénz sajtolt ki a cégéből azzal a panasszal, hogy a munkájával összefüggő, ismétlődő mozgások miatt mindkét keze megfájdult. Kezének ismétlődő mozgásai abból fakadtak, hogy naponta hétszer velük segítette magát orgazmushoz, miközben a telefonon kuncsaftjaival beszélgetett.

Egy teherbeesett hölgy Pennsylvaniából egy gyógyszercéget perel, akiktől a fogamzásgátló zseléjét vette. A hölgy nem olvasta el a használati utasítást, s a pirítósra kente a krémet.

Egy kanadai férfi egy New York-i kávézót perel 1 millió dollárra, mert maradandó seb esett a férfiasságán. A férfi pénisze ugyanis becsípődött a vécékagyló és az ülőke közé, miközben papírért nyúlt. Mellesleg a feleség is perel 500 ezer dollár erejéig, mivel a férj nem tudja ellátni házastársi kötelezettségeit.

Robert Lee saját magát perli egy börtönben: azt állítja, megsértette emberi jogát, amikor hagyta magát letartóztatni. 5 millió dollárt szeretne kapni magától, de mivel a börtönben nincs önálló jövedelme, úgy gondolja, az államnak kellene kifizetni a pénzt.


----------

